# الكتاب الذي يبحث عنه كل الميكانيكين Mechanical Engineering Design By Shigley



## ماجد جلميران (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد جهد شاق تمكنا من الحصول على كتاب 
mechanical engineering design by shigley 8th edition 2008

اؤكد لكم ان الرابط للكتاب وليس لكتاب الحلول 

اهداء خاص الى اخي محب الله ورسوله

لاتنسونا بردودكم المشجعة

الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/144612848/Shigley_s_Mechanical_Engineering_Design_UNPROTECTED.rar​


----------



## نايف علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أنت كارثة ...

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نايف علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أنت كارثة ...

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد جلميران (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على مرورك الجميل


----------



## ماجد جلميران (15 نوفمبر 2008)

تفضلو اخواني رابط الحلول للكتاب اعلاه مع تمنياتي للجميع بالموفقية

http://rapidshare.com/files/67729740/sh_igleys_mechanical_engineering_8th_ed__-_solutions_manual.rar


----------



## tariqsamer (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على جهودك الرائعة بس ممكن ترفعة على غير موقع


----------



## اسامه رضوان (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسلام لو حد خطير مره يعرب هذا الكتاب يكون في هذه الحالة قد اتم مابدا ولك مني يااخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن مدينة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وصحة دائمة وسلامة ياأخي العزيز ماجد على هذه التحفة النادرة


----------



## فراس555 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

at3mak allh tera wasakak 5mra wazawjak 7oraa 3ena


----------



## khalil mohammed (15 نوفمبر 2008)

لو امكن تحميل الكتاب على رابط اخر...وشكرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل ساحاول ان شاء الله رفع الكتاب على موقع اخر


----------



## نبيه الدياب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نايف علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

رابط آخر

http://mihd.net/5qlw4v8/shigley_s_mechanical_engineering_design_8th_edition.pdf


----------



## نايف علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

رابط آخر

http://mihd.net/5qlw4v8/shigley_s_mechanical_engineering_design_8th_edition.pdf


----------



## mleege (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت عنا الف خير


----------



## ابن العميد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الموسوي احمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين
وشكر الله سعيك


----------



## tariqsamer (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جاري التحميل


----------



## عمووور المصري (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
فعلا كلنا كنا بندوروا على الكتاب ده وبصراحه انت طلعت كفاءه وربنا يحميك ويزيدك ويستعملك في نفع الناس


----------



## khalil mohammed (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الرابط الاخر..ولي طلب اخر لو امكن تحميل حلول الكتاب على موقع اخر...وشكرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله اخي الكريم سأحاول


----------



## م زايد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب 
وأعلنك الله على فعل الخير
ووفقك لما يحب


----------



## أبونظارة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الله نور عقلك وبيض الله وجهك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجد جلميران (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخواني على ردودكم المشجعة


----------



## khaled_khalf (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خير العمل


----------



## محمد الشنواني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد بكر (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب الذى كنت أبحث عنه وجارى التحميل


----------



## ماجد جلميران (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اتفضل اخي hany020 اذا محتاج اي شي احنا جاهزين


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## bader_m (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركت 

وجعلها الله في موازين اعمالك

تحياتي اليك


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

كنت أعتقد أن الكتاب سيكون نسخه مستنسخه ...ذات نوعيه سيئه 

بعد أن رأيت الكتاب ....دمعت عيناي

جهد لا يمكن أستكمال شكره


----------



## tarek yakop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور والردود الجميلة


----------



## lord of revenge (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخوي

وجاري التنزيل 
بجد كتاب مهم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سمسم وان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

:77:مليون شكر


----------



## smiledesign (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ع راسي إستاذ نايف مشكور والله


----------



## ساين توك (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الردود المشجعة


----------



## م. بندر أبو النصر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخ ماجد


----------



## freeahmed1986 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزيت خيرا*

كتاب حكايه
:16::16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## mostafa_elshbaky (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسان2007 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخواني على المرور والردود


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخواني على المرور والردود


----------



## مهندس وعد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وشكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل
الكتاب مهم جدا جدا
الف شكر :12::13:


----------



## ماجد جلميران (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي على المرور فعلا الكتاب يعد مرجعا مهما للتصميم في معظم الجامعات


----------



## omarbog4 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك
وجزاك الله الف خير:14:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخى


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## طارق بويرق (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## huss444 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

شكرا يأخي على هذ الكتاب الجميل جدا:68:


----------



## ماجد جلميران (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين اخواني على المرور الكريم


----------



## Dr.M.mahmood (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير....مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر علي الكتاب جا في وقته


----------



## smmo (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بوركت على هذه الجهود
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن سليمان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 

وجعله اللهم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elmalwany (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك اللة لنا فيكم وجعل عملكم فى ميزان حسناتكم
جزاكم اللة كل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sanbareg (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياماجد ودائما للمجد وانت اهله ان شاء الله
وهنيئا لك يانايف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sanbareg (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى نايف-واخى ماجد حاولت تحميل الكتاب من هذا الرابط وبعد دقائق معدودة من بداية التحميل قال ان هذاالملف تالف افيدونى بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا حملت الكتاب يا اخ sanbareg

والكتاب جميل جدا وتحميله اخد 10 دقايق بالتقريب الحمد لله

جزى الله خيرا كل القائمين على المنتدى وصاحب الموضوع طبعا


----------



## eng.shehab (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور يا أخى على هذا المجهود

 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزانا الله واياكم الخير ومشكورين على الردود


----------



## امجد66 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا  والشكر لايكفيك حقك


----------



## NAK (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng_hamoud2002 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الردود والمرور الكريم


----------



## بن علوي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## s.yahi (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا جزيلا لكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الاورفلي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي واسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحب ويرضا


----------



## اللقلق (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزتك الله خير ا اخي الغالي


----------



## ra_rahman (24 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot for all of you specially for the new loading website


----------



## kingbanhawy (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا نسالكم الدعاء لأخوانكم بغزة*
​


----------



## aid20002005 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبلغت من العلا مبتغاك...................................................................


----------



## omaalrubaiee (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ربما يكون ما قدمته قليلا بنضر الاخرين ولكن انا اراه كبيرا و رائعا ..شكرا عالمجهود


----------



## ماجد جلميران (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المرور الجميل والكلمات الطيبة


----------



## ماجد جلميران (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المرور الجميل والكلمات الطيبة


----------



## عبقرين (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير وا صل تألقك.


----------



## nshenawy (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حازم ريسان (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد رابط يعمل عن كتاب الرسم الصناعي
تاليف كريم عباس فالح


----------



## ماجد جلميران (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا علىالمرور الكريم والردود المشجعة


----------



## غصون العطار (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (17 يناير 2009)

اخى الفاضل يعجز اللسان عن شكرك


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا الهم ارق رزقا طيبا


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور جداجداجدا
وزادك الله علما


----------



## nadum (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك عل المجهود الرائع


----------



## sasasasasasa (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور والله كثر من امثالك


----------



## موودي العراقي (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh hasan (22 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الميكانيكي يوسف (24 يناير 2009)

يعجز لساني عن وصف شكري وامتناني لك . لكن عندي طلب فقط ممكن تسبدل لنك التحميل_ لحلول الكتاب_ وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hameed1984 (25 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين ولكن الرابط يمكن ما يشتغل


----------



## مهندس سورجي (25 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير يارب تجدها في ميزان حسناتك, ثم ألف صلاة و سلام على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


----------



## engine1 (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتز المهندس (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور حبيبى الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير ونرجوا استبدال رابط الحلول


----------



## safa aldin (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## SAYHAAN (28 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور الف مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 فبراير 2009)

.خي العزيز لو تكرمت وعملت خير ان تجدلي كتاب يخص الجير المخروطي الحلزوني (بيقيل جير)وقوانين الحسابية لة 
وطريقة التشغيل حيث اني بامس احاجة لهذة النوع من الجيرات حيث اني اريد تصنيعة على الفارزة فلم اسطيع احسب حسابتة حيث ونه مهم عندي اخوكم من اليمن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله في عون العبد مادم العبد في عون اخة
وشكرن


----------



## أبو البرأ (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلكم الله عونا


----------



## صائب العربي (17 فبراير 2009)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وصحة دائمة وسلامة ياأخي العزيز ماجد على هذه التحفة النادرة


----------



## حمزه عمر (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمزه عمر (17 فبراير 2009)

لك الشكر يامهندس والسلامممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## hithom (17 فبراير 2009)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## abdoosh (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي 
اذا امكن الحلول علي رابط اخر ربدشير موقوف من قبل الit


----------



## alharmi (22 فبراير 2009)

Thank you so much and we are so happy


----------



## عصام جبار (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
المصدر مهم جدا لاي مهندس خصوصا في مجال الدراسة واجمل ما فيه هو حداثته
ولكن ان امكنك ان تزودنا بالمصادر الاخرى المهمة في هذاالموضوع مثل 
هبلر او ميريم او هيكدن
وعموما شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أمير صبحي (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واعادة عليك بالنفع 
للمراسلة:[email protected]


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 فبراير 2009)

جاري التحميل مشكووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الغبي (25 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وياريت رفع كتاب الحلول أيضا علي رابط أخر وجزيت خيراً


----------



## abdalhamedsaid (26 فبراير 2009)

والله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (26 فبراير 2009)

والله مجهود جبار بارك الله فيك 
ويرحم الله والديك


----------



## islam2a (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
كتاب رائع كنت ابحث عنة


----------



## lah-mohamed (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعلك ذخرا للعلم و المساعدة شكرا


----------



## بدرشتاين (27 فبراير 2009)

Thank you brother. May Alla reword you (Jazak Alla Khair)


----------



## حسن الأديب (3 مارس 2009)

lah-mohamed قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جعلك ذخرا للعلم و المساعدة شكرا


 وأنا معك بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيـــــــــــــــــــر 
شكرا لك على جهودك الكبيرة في البحث عن كتب قيمة يحتاجها كل مهندس يعمل في التصميم او العمل على اجزاء المكائن - يمكن اذا سنحت ان اضيف بان هناك كتاب يمكن اعتبارة مرجع جيد في التصميم -وهوكتاب هندي مؤلفة معروف عالميا ( THEORY OF MACHINE- by GUBITH )مع التقدير


----------



## م.الدرسي (12 مارس 2009)

شكرأ جزيل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الكينج (15 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الجامد


----------



## محمد الياسري (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا هذه المعلومات قيمة


----------



## moamen anwar (16 مارس 2009)

الكتاب اكثر من رائع وانا باادرس منة الان وحقا هو اقوى كتاب فى التصميم الميكانيكى والاهم هى الحلول لان الكتاب فية مسائل مش واضحة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مصطفى صديق مشرف (29 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على المجهودو جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الحمنراني (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الحمنراني (29 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الحمنراني (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وصحة دائمة


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير 
أنا لا أعرف يا أخي العزيز كيف اعبر لكم عن شكري فمن علّمنى حرفا ملــّـكني عبدا ولكنك تعطي وتمنح علما بلا حدود وهذا الموقع الراقي جدا كذلك , أدعوا الله أن يرزقكم الجنة ويجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## يحيى الصبى (1 أبريل 2009)

عظيم يا أخ ماجد جزاك اللة خيرا وزادك من علمة


----------



## sami8307 (2 أبريل 2009)

merci beucoup monsieur et "jazaka ellahou koulla khayr inchaa ellahou amine ",houssam de l algerie


----------



## ashtwee80 (3 أبريل 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## ضياء الذهب (4 أبريل 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## علي حسين الموسوي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thankfullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

:77:


----------



## ماجد جلميران (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على الردود المشجعة


----------



## zaghal (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجازيك كل خير
ويبارك فيك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا ورفعت شانا


----------



## طموح مساعد مهندس (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed hajer (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين
وشكر الله سعيك*​


----------



## ماجد جلميران (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على الردود المشجعة وانتظروا مفاجئة كبرى في موضوع تصميم المكائن


----------



## eng.shameek (24 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## إلى فلسطين (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز :
انشاء الله عملك هذا لن ينقطع أجره حتى بعد مماتك لأن الكثيرين من الإخوان قد استفادوا منه وهذا هو العمل الصالح الذي لا ينقطع أجره , بارك الله فيك وبانتظار مفاجآتك ويا ليتها تكون مثل هذه المشاركة


----------



## DAEA (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ana HeeMa (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك::75:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2010)

ماجد جلميران قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> بعد جهد شاق تمكنا من الحصول على كتاب
> mechanical engineering design by shigley 8th edition 2008​
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس ماجد جلميران 
مشكور .. وهو كتاب جدير الإقتناء 

بارك الله فيك .. ووفقك.​


----------



## حيدر مناتي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور ياغالي


----------



## سيد عدوى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وصحة دائمة وسلامة ياأخي العزيز ماجد على هذه التحفة النادرة*​


----------



## mfathi_91 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## اركان علوان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وسنرى النتيجه الحقيفيه


----------



## اركان علوان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

تحيه حقا لكم من العراق


----------



## اركان علوان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكن لم نتمكن من الحل


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط اخر





http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/oAXqwbIv/sharing.html?sId=H6AtTprOLBofrB06


----------



## General michanics (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## بيسوبوب (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فراس بشناق (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على جهدكم
لو سمحت رابط الحلول لايعمل الرجاء وضعه على رابط جديد
وشكرا لكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كتاب قيم اعرفه منذ العام 1969 و لكن الروابط لاتعمل كعادة الرابيدشير بس فيه الفور شير افضل بكتييييير رجاء اعتماده رحمة بالوقت المهدور و الاعصاب 
و على العموم اجتهدت و لك اجران ان شاء الله


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

:20::81:شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن الكتاب غير موجود بالرابط:55:


----------



## engineer sameer (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تحمله على 4share


----------



## olivertwist (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد جلميران (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء الروابط لاتعمل لانه قد مضى مايقرب العام على رفعي للكتاب ساحاول رفع رابط الكتاب والحلول مجددا ان شاء الله شكرا على ردودكم المميزه


----------



## سوزانة (26 نوفمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك
والله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## okab73 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الصراحه :الف شكر :14:


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ibrahim9 (13 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## mohammed sobih (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم4 (14 فبراير 2011)

تحيه عطره اما بعد هذه مشاركه ومجهود رائعتان شكرا 
ارجوا التواصل في كل ماهوا مفيد


----------

